# woodcraft buy plate jointer get free router



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

So you buy a biscuit cutter and you get a free router at wood craft this month
I got mine today... I do not need the router so I am trying to sell it on craigslist

Porter-Cable Plate Joiner Kit
Item #813666WH
Free Porter-Cable 1-3/4HP Router #143163WH Free with the purchase of this Porter-Cable Plate Joiner Kit!
$219.99


2002047


----------

